# Turkish Knitted Sox translated



## ladyjenijay (Jan 14, 2019)

Morning all 
The illustrated English transcription of Orgu Hayatims pattern is available.
She has given me permission to distribute to whoever would like one.
I have sent off to those who have messaged or emailed me. 
If I have missed you, please send again
Yours in knitting 
Jeni


----------



## Meowkie (Mar 4, 2015)

Thx. I’d love the pattern.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you I would love the pattern, it is beautiful

Di


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

What a labour of love!! it is really eye catching too, well done for all your hard work )


----------



## lizzie44 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you
I would love the pattern


----------



## GenGenie (Nov 6, 2018)

I would also love to have that gorgeous sock pattern. Thank you for being so kind to share it with us.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I would love to have this beautiful pattern!!
Thank you


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

I too would love this pattern, such a kind offer! I love the unusual construction of these slippers, always like something a little different. Thank you!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

ladyjenijay said:


> Morning all
> The illustrated English transcription of Orgu Hayatims pattern is available.
> She has given me permission to distribute to whoever would like one.
> I have sent off to those who have messaged or emailed me.
> ...


send me one thanks .


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh my, think you're going to be very busy, would like pattern also...Thank You


----------



## jderouin55 (Jan 18, 2011)

I’m in. Would love the pattern please


----------



## dinkisal (May 20, 2013)

Hi, I would love a copy of the pattern please. 

Thank you.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

That's lovely, would love the pattern too.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

That is so incredibly kind of you to offer us the translated pattern. I would also love a copy. God bless you!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Yes please, I'd like a copy of this pattern. Thanks so much!!


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

I too would like a copy and thank you for your generous offer.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Can you add me to your list? It's so generous of you to offer.


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

I'd love the pattern too!!


----------



## sharonsalsbury (Sep 23, 2013)

I would love a copy of this pattern please


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I too would love to have this pattern. Thank you for taking the time to write it out!


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

If you could send me a copy it would must certainly be appreciated.


----------



## Sheltienut (Aug 13, 2015)

I would love a copy of this lovely pattern please.


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

I would love to have a copy of this pattern. I am not sure how I can reciprocate.
Nancy. In Blairsville Georgia, US


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd also like the pattern when you have a chance, Thank-you


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

ladyjenijay said:


> Morning all
> The illustrated English transcription of Orgu Hayatims pattern is available.
> She has given me permission to distribute to whoever would like one.
> I have sent off to those who have messaged or emailed me.
> ...


Oh, yes, please! I would love this pattern.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I sent you a pm


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

I, too would love the pattern and will send you a PM. Thanks for you translation work!


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

I have sent you a pm. Thank you! ????


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Would love To knit THÈSE!! My email is [email protected] thank you for taking the time To do THIS!


----------



## tbrat (Jul 5, 2013)

yes please would love to have this pattern, thank you so much!


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

To bettybouvin. Just sent you a pm recommending that you edit your post to remove your e-mail address. Hope you see this. KP is wide open to anyone on the Internet!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Count me in please.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I sent you a pm


----------



## pnana (Jan 4, 2019)

Please send me the pattern


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

I have sent you a pm!????


----------



## fluffyduck (Nov 30, 2013)

I would love the pattern lso. Thank you


----------



## LadyDaVinciKnits (Feb 24, 2011)

I too, would love a copy of this pattern! Thank you for taking the time to do this....beautiful!


----------



## LadyDaVinciKnits (Feb 24, 2011)

I too, would love a copy of this pattern! Thank you for taking the time to do this....beautiful!


----------



## d55n (Jun 13, 2018)

I would definitely appreciate the pattern - thanks


----------



## outbound (Mar 15, 2015)

What a beautiful pattern. Would love to have a copy. Thank you for doing all the hard work translating.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I sent you a PM


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you. Me too, please.


----------



## Goldie211 (Oct 27, 2016)

hi i would also love to have this pattern if anyone has it please send it to me [email protected] thnak you again and have a Great Day Knitting Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep Warm


----------



## witchymum (Dec 10, 2015)

wow.. absolutely lovely.. I'd love a copy of the pattern to knit these too..thanks in advance


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Those are beautiful. I would love to have a copy of the pattern. I'll send you a PM. Thanks.


----------



## klmc (Dec 21, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## klmc (Dec 21, 2015)

Please ignore


----------



## armadillo (Jul 27, 2018)

I would like the pattern. Thanks


----------



## pat308 (Jun 11, 2012)

Granddaughter saw these and fell in love. Would love a copy of pattern so I can make them for her.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Add me to the list too, please. Thanks for your generosity. Do you need my email?


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

I sent you a PM but not sure if you got it.
I would love a translation of the pattern please.
The style is amazing


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

I would love to have this pattern. Very kind of you to share the translation. Thank you.


----------



## gwen2049 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi,
Yes it's a beautiful sock pattern! I'd love to have a copy, too!

Thanks!


----------



## donnabo (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you, I too would love the pattern


----------



## labellefemme (Dec 9, 2015)

Please send this pattern.....these are great looking socks. My email address is [email protected]

Thanks, 
Suzanne


----------



## jennybabe (Jul 3, 2012)

Could i please have a copy of that beautiful pattern.Thank-you.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

If possible I would love a copy of this pattern..Thank you, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Hello - I also would like this ever so lovely pattern. Hope I am not too late, just saw the translation post item. Thank you. How do we get it and what should I do now??


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

I have sent a PM. Thank you so much.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

I clicked on the link in my email about the translation and it brought me here. Help! what do I do now?


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

I clicked on the link in my email about the translation and it brought me here. Help! what do I do now?


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd love this...for future knitting. So it's no rush, since I'm very busy knitting for a wedding.


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

I'd love the pattern.


----------



## lsondermann (Dec 30, 2014)

Send me one also, please!


----------



## beckyors36 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would like a copy


----------



## Yarnnie (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh please send me the translated version to English ......you're great to do this, thanks


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, Jeni

and thanks for translating the Turkish slipper/sox pattern. I would love a copy. Please send to:

[email protected]

Thanks again,
tatesgirl


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

I have sent two private messages to you. I look forward to getting this lovely pattern. Apparently you have been overwhelmed by requests. Is it possible to post it directly on KP?

I just checked your recent posts and found the pattern.
Thank you so much!


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

I'd love a copy since slippers & bedsox are what I usually make. It's very generous of both the creator and yourself to be so kind as to share.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

I too would love this beautiful pattern. Thank you for translating it!!!


----------



## AZcentral (Oct 29, 2011)

Very kind of you
Would love a copy


----------



## ladyjenijay (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh dear. Can I or have I already sent you a copy of the Turkish Knitted Sox pattern. I have sent so many i can't remember if you are one of them already done


----------



## fluffyduck (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi, I am still awaiting sox pattern and I can see you have been unindated with requests. If anyone on kp have received the pattern and could forward to a few of us kpers a copy it would help to alleviate this kind ladies backlog. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## alostlady2 (Jan 7, 2015)

I would love a copy. Thank you.


----------



## El Em (Feb 5, 2017)

I too, would love this pattern. Ty.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

What is DK Arran ? for the sippers? (Turkish knitted sox) please.


----------



## redpatty (Mar 17, 2013)

Would also like the pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rosemary Bradford (Jun 23, 2016)

What beauties! Please send me a copy, too. Thank you.


----------



## old timer (Nov 25, 2016)

I would love a copy of the pattern. Just don't know how to send you my email.


----------



## rsp (Jan 13, 2017)

I would love this pattern. Thank you.......


----------



## ladyjenijay (Jan 14, 2019)

I am not sure. That is why I put the wrap per inch picture. You can use yarn just a bit thinner than aran wrap it around your needle and see if it comes close to the pictures number of wraps


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, Please!


----------



## micheline099 (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you. Would love to have the pattern.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

click on her name, and then click topics created, and you will find the pattern there.


----------



## micheline099 (Nov 8, 2015)

Would like very much to have a copy. Have one question, how will you send the copy?


----------



## Mathews Knitter (Feb 18, 2017)

I would also like the pattern. Thanks.

Barb


----------



## kitsullivan (Feb 8, 2019)

Yes,please. I'd like to have the pattern!


----------



## Bobbiknit (Feb 17, 2015)

I would like to have Turkish knitted sox translation.


----------



## mtngirl12001 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you, I would love to have this [email protected]


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I would love the pattern please


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

In US it's light worsted weight (4), heavier than DK (doubleknit) (3).


----------



## Mr. Orbis (Mar 9, 2019)

Awesome Knitted Footie, May I please receive a translated Copy of the Turkish Sox, Thank you for Sharing. The Geometric Design is Eye Catching.


----------



## slivermore77 (Mar 27, 2011)

I would like a copy


----------



## jbergman (Apr 12, 2017)

A beautiful pattern. Thank you so much for all the work you've done. Please send me a copy of the instructions.


----------



## knitter143001 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to do this translation. I would also like a copy of the pattern. Again, thank you for all your effort to do this translation and then to offer it to the members of this list. You are one of the many reasons I belong to this list.


----------



## marguerite53 (Jun 7, 2012)

I would love a copy of this lovely pattern please.


----------



## MTnewbie (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes, please! I would love the pattern!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Please add me to your list. Thank you for sharing this unusual pattern.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

TY very much for your work


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Please add me to your list--thank you.


----------



## Neen59 (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes, I too would love a copy of that fabulous pattern. Thanks!
Neen59


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

B4 said:


> click on her name, and then click topics created, and you will find the pattern there.


Thank you! I now have the pattern. Thank you Jeni for your translation!


----------



## bettyellen (May 31, 2013)

I would like this pattern. Thank-You


----------



## mbro956 (Jul 20, 2017)

I would also like the pattern. Thanks


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

Count me in, please????!


----------



## darbync (Mar 17, 2017)

I would also love to have the pattern, thanks.


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sent a PM Thanks


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I love the pattern and would like to have it.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

very nice! I’d love the pattern . Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Please send me the pattern, Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Sharonf12 (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes you missed me would love to have this pattern for the Turkish knitted Sox thanks for posting again


----------



## GG-Mom (May 2, 2013)

I would like a copy of the English tramslation of the Turkish Knitted Sox. TIA GGMom


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

I would love to have the pattern. Thank you so much!! They are beautiful..... Sandi


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Jeni, You are a GEM! Thank you so much! I got the pattern and can't wait to make them.


----------



## saintsue (Mar 9, 2019)

That looks like something my granddaughter would love, can you please
Send the pattern. She is having a baby soon and I know would love these.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

B4 said:


> click on her name, and then click topics created, and you will find the pattern there.


Thank you B4. I found the pattern to download. And thank you again Jeni for sharing this translation with us.


----------



## Debula Knits (Jan 4, 2012)

Please send me a copy. Thanks.


----------



## ilv2crochet (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh, yes, please, can I get the pattern too?


----------



## Brietje (Mar 9, 2019)

Would like very much to have a copy. Thank you for sharing! ????


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

B4 gave us info on how to get the pattern (again; click on the translator's name - screen 1 of this thread - then below her name is "topics created, click on the number and it will take you to the pattern, click on that and you can print the pattern.)Many thanks to the translator ladyjenijay for the great directions and to B4 for letting us know where to find it.


----------



## Alexandra99 (Jan 17, 2019)

B4 said:


> click on her name, and then click topics created, and you will find the pattern there.


Thanks for providing this information!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Lovely, I too would like pattern, if free copy.


----------



## check9274 (Jan 19, 2013)

I would love the pattern Thanks Connie


----------



## tatter300 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes, please. I would love the pattern!


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

I too would love to have this beautiful pattern. Your kindness is much appreciated.
Pat in Canada.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes, please. I'd like a copy.


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

What a nice slipper design. Can't wait to make it for a friend who is recuperating from foot surgery.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Thank you so much! There are going to be a lot of these slippers.


----------



## Monic (Feb 18, 2014)

Please, I would like the English version,
Thank you


----------



## stitchandpray (Apr 25, 2013)

I would love the pattern and thanks for your hard work.


----------



## stitchandpray (Apr 25, 2013)

I would love the pattern and thanks for your hard work.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would love to have a copy of this pattern. Thank you.


----------



## joho44 (Jul 28, 2018)

What a beautiful pattern. I would love a copy!


----------



## idibose (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes please, I'd like a copy of this pattern. Thanks so much!


----------



## KNITTNUTT (Jun 28, 2016)

I would like this pattern on English but I'm confused how to get it.


----------



## saintsue (Mar 9, 2019)

Still can't get to the pattern, first day on this message board. Help


----------



## knitter143001 (Dec 30, 2015)

see the post by knitwitty - March 9 - 8:58 - the directions on how to get the pattern are shown there. Just click on the download button at the bottom of the message from ladyjenijay. I made two copies - one to be filed in my pattern notebook and one to use.


----------



## GatherNoDust (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks, I’d love a copy of it.


----------



## Discohahn (Mar 9, 2019)

Please sent me a copy og the pattern ????


----------



## fibernutz (Apr 3, 2011)

I would love a copy of this pattern - Thank You!


----------



## vikingnorge (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh yes please, would love to have this pattern. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## saintsue (Mar 9, 2019)

Many thanks finally got the pattern.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

ladyjenijay said:


> Morning all
> The illustrated English transcription of Orgu Hayatims pattern is available.
> She has given me permission to distribute to whoever would like one.
> I have sent off to those who have messaged or emailed me.
> ...


Please............I love it............... may I have the pattern? ([email protected])


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Mirror said:


> send me one thanks .


Me, please: [email protected]
Elaine


----------



## KNITTNUTT (Jun 28, 2016)

Still trying to get the pattern for Turkish Sox in English. Told to go here.(?) Sorry, I'm still confused.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

I would really like a copy of the tranlation. My email is [email protected] 
Thank you


----------



## mommasan (Jul 9, 2016)

May I please have the pattern. thank you!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

knitwitty said:


> B4 gave us info on how to get the pattern (again; click on the translator's name - screen 1 of this thread - then below her name is "topics created, click on the number and it will take you to the pattern, click on that and you can print the pattern.)Many thanks to the translator ladyjenijay for the great directions and to B4 for letting us know where to find it.


????????


----------



## chex (Dec 20, 2012)

I would also like a copy of this pattern in English. Thanks


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

TapestryArtist said:


> Me, please: [email protected]
> Elaine


Please try to edit your post to remove your personal email address.
Follow the link to the lady who translated the pattern - https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=195049


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

storp said:


> I would really like a copy of the tranlation. My email is [email protected]
> Thank you


Please edit your post to remove your personal email address and then follow the link to 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=195049 for the pattern.


----------



## nancyk45 (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful. I would love the pattern.
Thanks.


----------



## Roxy48 (Dec 22, 2013)

It’s a lovely pattern. Thank you for the kind offer and please send me a copy.


----------



## Monic (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Jablaser (Aug 30, 2015)

I would love the pattern


----------



## Jablaser (Aug 30, 2015)

I would love the pattern


----------



## Katharine9919 (Feb 21, 2019)

I would also like the pattern. Thanks!


----------



## kaysand39 (Mar 9, 2019)

I would to get this pattern. This is the first I have signed up to Knitting Paradise. I hope I did it right. Thanks kaykay33.


----------



## KNITTNUTT (Jun 28, 2016)

Can you send pattern to: [email protected]


----------



## catspit (Feb 18, 2016)

They are beautiful. Would love to have the pattern. Thank you


----------



## phyllis0302 (Sep 25, 2012)

I would love one, also! A lovely, generous offer, Thank you,


----------



## SillyKitty (Mar 9, 2019)

I would love to have this beautiful pattern. My mother loves knitted slippers.


----------



## Jablaser (Aug 30, 2015)

Please post pattern. I love it


----------



## kaysand39 (Mar 9, 2019)

I would love to get the the pattern. I've never sent anything to Knitting Paradise. kaykay33


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I would love this pattern. Beautiful


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Me also thanks


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

mlab said:


> Please edit your post to remove your personal email address and then follow the link to
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=195049 for the pattern.


THESE directions work. I was able to access the pattern. THANK YOU.


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'd also like a copy of the pattern please


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I downloaded the directions from the link given by TapestryArtist thank you both!


----------



## msturtle45 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi there, I would love to have this pattern. My email is 
[email protected]

Thanks so much
Eleanor


----------



## Sandras (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello Jeni I am new to this forum. 
Please could I have a copy of this sock pattern 
Many thanks 
sandra


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I would love have the pattern. I sent a PM but I'm not sure I did it correctly. I don't know if mine would look as good as yours but I'd love to try.

Thanks in advance,

Pat


----------



## tiatot (Mar 9, 2019)

Lovely idea! Would appreciate the pattern as well. Thanks so much.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

These look absolutely amazing! Thanks so much to you and the designer for making these available to us!

Hazel


----------



## armadillo (Jul 27, 2018)

I would like the pattern. Thanks


----------



## canuk (Feb 5, 2018)

Me, too!


----------



## MAKDS (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi

I would like to get a copy of this pattern at your convenience. Thank you. 

Regards 

Mary Anne


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Count me in, too.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

I would really love this unusual sock pattern. Thank you in advance.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you so much. I used the link and it worked! Again thank you to both you and the designer.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Please may I have this pattern ,thank you.


----------



## roxie5951 (Mar 9, 2019)

This is beautiful, I would love the pattern.


----------



## davislady (Mar 23, 2014)

These are beautiful. I would love to have the patter b pkease


----------



## KLGGrammy (Aug 14, 2016)

I would love to have this pattern

Thank You


----------



## hillman (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd love a copy too please!

Elaine


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks to the designer and to ladyjenijay ror translating the pattern and getting permission to share it here.

The pattern has now been posted in another thread. 
Please go here, and it's an attachment. 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-593775-1.html


----------



## Mle (Dec 24, 2018)

I would like this pattern, too. Love it! Thank you.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Mle said:


> I would like this pattern, too. Love it! Thank you.


See post above for link


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

I would very much love to get this pattern.
If you could put me on your mailing list,
I would be very thankful.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

I have send you a PM about receiving this. THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## gwhitexx (Nov 21, 2018)

I would also love to have this pattern, thanks!!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

The Turkish Sox pattern has now been posted in another thread. 
Please go here, and it's an attachment. 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-593775-1.html


----------



## JaniceB (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd love a copy. Gorgeous pattern.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your Turkish sox translation . They are beautiful and I am definetly going to make them. Wouldn't it be fun to do a knit along KP'Rs. I would love to hear what yarns you all choice to make your soxs with. :sm17:


----------



## Corky (Jun 18, 2011)

I would love an English version of these slippers! Thanks so much!


----------



## Amyah (Oct 17, 2017)

Interesting! Where can we get the pattern, please?

Update: Oops, sorry, saw the link after sending the message... got it! Thank you!


----------



## shannand (Oct 27, 2011)

I would also like a copy of the patter please. Than you.


----------



## CarlaAnn (Mar 9, 2019)

I found the link, thanks so much These socks are amazing, I would love to try the pattern. Thanks so much to you and the designer!


----------



## burdo39 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, I would also appreciate a copy of pattern


----------



## burdo39 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, I would also appreciate a copy of pattern


----------



## burdo39 (Apr 8, 2011)

turkish knitted sox translatted


----------



## knitter143001 (Dec 30, 2015)

Go the top of this page to Active Topics. the one at the top should be "Turkish Slippers/sox free pattern." click on the title. At the bottom of the message it will say Attached file. Click on Download and the print the pattern.


----------



## arleneherring (Sep 13, 2013)

I would love this pattern; it’s unique and gorgeous! Thanks


----------



## mdelima (Mar 9, 2019)

I Jeni,
I'm brand new here and relearning how to knit. My grandma taught me when I was little. 

I would really appreciate you sending me the pattern for these socks, they're gorgeous!!

I hope I can make them someday.
Thanks,
M.


----------



## Grandmagogo (Nov 11, 2017)

That is kind of you, I would also like to have this pattern.


----------



## rmantonel (Aug 24, 2013)

I would love to get the pattern.


----------



## Ceil Salewske (Mar 9, 2019)

Turkish Slippers/sox free pattern


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

I would also like a copy of this pattern. I wear slippers all day and these appear to be some I could wear to bed. With the leukemia I have I am always cold. Thank you for pattern


----------



## jm022643 (Jul 6, 2016)

I would love a copy of this pattern. If you need to email, please send to. [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## jm022643 (Jul 6, 2016)

Please send a copy to me. Thank you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for your translation work, and making it available to us here. I’ll make a small donation to our local hospice charity for it. And thanks to the designer, it’s a very attractive pattern.


----------



## jm022643 (Jul 6, 2016)

Please send a copy to me. Thank you.


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## adelea (Jun 23, 2017)

This is a very interesting pattern. I would love the pattern please & thank you for sharing!


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes please I would like the pattern


----------



## CiaransGramps (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes please, I uld greatly appreciate having the pattern. Thank you very much.


----------



## IcyOrange (Mar 9, 2019)

Please send me a copy!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you so kindly....you are very kind hearted


----------



## yiayia (Apr 22, 2011)

yes please, I would love to have this pattern. Many thanks.


----------



## Tasun57 (Mar 9, 2019)

Yes, could I please have a copy of the pattern 
Thank you!


----------



## knittingmaven123 (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful pattern. Please thank the designer for me.
I received the pattern and am looking forward to making these sox for a charity that my knitting group knits for. We donate blankets, baby clothes, etc, to those in need.
Thanks again for taking the time to translate this pattern - You are very kind.
Betty G.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I sent you a PM, but didn't include my email address. If you want to send the pattern via email, please let me know. You are so thoughtful to do this for so many of us.


----------



## Laetitias1 (Mar 7, 2019)

Its a beautiful pattern and thx fof the oppertunity to get the pattern. Can you sent it to me please


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

I wrote a private message for the pattern please. Thank you very much!

Elation


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for your kindness. I would love to have the pattern.


----------



## Sldelisa (May 12, 2012)

Please send a pattern to me also. It is so different. Thank you so much. Sandy


----------



## january50 (Jun 9, 2012)

How do I get the pattern?


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you for your kind off. I would love a copy.


----------



## Nadene (Jan 30, 2011)

I would love to have the translation of the pattern.


----------



## Audlyn (Mar 9, 2019)

I would love to make these sox please


----------



## niru (Oct 3, 2012)

I would love the pattern . Thanks.


----------



## Bibben (Oct 14, 2016)

You are too kind and the Sox are lovely.

I would love the pattern.

Thank you.


----------



## Leam (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you for doing this. I'd love the pattern.


----------



## arielexchile (Mar 9, 2019)

Please send one… thank you


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I would like a copy also, please.


----------



## spritz (Sep 19, 2013)

Could you send me the pattern , [email protected]


----------



## spritz (Sep 19, 2013)

Could you send me the pattern , [email protected]m


----------



## toenails (Sep 12, 2015)

Please please send me a copy. 
Grateful regards.


----------



## JAE18 (May 21, 2011)

I would love a copy of the pattern. [email protected]


----------



## lechusas (Oct 6, 2011)

That is a beautiful design. Yes, I too would love to have the pattern.


----------



## click click knit knit (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you so very much for the pattern. It is very detailed and obviously took you quite a lot of time to translate and type and photograph. What a nice thing you have done for us.


----------



## jgare (Jun 28, 2015)

Please put me on the list and thank you so much


----------



## myrainshadow (Mar 9, 2019)

Please, I would like a Turkish sock pattern, too. Thank you.


----------



## sunshine1225 (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes, please!! Thank you!!


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

wow I would also like the pattern. thank you


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for your work on the translation. I would love to have this pattern.


----------



## bbarr (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you. I would love the pattern.


----------



## sherrib (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank you. I would love to make these. please send pattern [email protected]


----------



## Lindaj350 (Feb 14, 2019)

I would love to have this pattern! Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## craftsbydella (Aug 25, 2011)

I would love a copy of the pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

Click on her name, then click on her "new topics". Scroll down to "Turkish socks" and download the pattern.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Got it thank you.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

You're welcome. It worked for me.


----------



## NellieNormalee (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes please, I would love to have a copy of this beautiful pattern. Thank you!


----------



## Karen L.Z. (Oct 15, 2016)

I would love the pattern, please. I did PM you but haven't heard back so I am signing up here!
Thanks so much.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

ladyjenijay said:


> Morning all
> The illustrated English transcription of Orgu Hayatims pattern is available.
> She has given me permission to distribute to whoever would like one.
> I have sent off to those who have messaged or emailed me.
> ...


Click on her name. Then click "new topics". Then scroll down to "Turkish Sox" Then download the pattern.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

Click on her name. Then click "new topics". Then scroll down to "Turkish sox". Then download the pattern.


----------



## january50 (Jun 9, 2012)

Got it Thank you!


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

You're welcome!


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you for posting your work. I will enjoy knitting this project! Thank you again for your generosity.


----------



## hvt60 (Jul 3, 2016)

I must be a slow study. Nothing happens when I click on her name. I have tried all sorts of ways to get to the pattern. Could you please post a link to the pattern? Thank you!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Private message sent.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

ladyjenijay said:


> Morning all
> The illustrated English transcription of Orgu Hayatims pattern is available.
> She has given me permission to distribute to whoever would like one.
> I have sent off to those who have messaged or emailed me.
> ...


I would really like the instructions for the socks and have tried to download without success. 
Can you please e-mail them to me [email protected]
Thanks If not possible thanks anyway.


----------



## 44Sharon (May 17, 2017)

I to would like the instructions for Turkish Knitted Sox. I sent you a pm. Thanks for all your hard work in translating it for us to use. It is a beautiful pattern.

44Sharon


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

I would appreciate it if you can send me a pattern. Thank you for doing all the work and sharing it.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

Check your email, I forwarded the pattern download.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

Click on her name. Then click newest topics, then scroll down to Turkish Sox & download.

Sorry but she can't possibly be individually sending it to as many as have requested.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 29, 2018)

User name kitty witty I would love the pattern of these beautiful slippers. Thank you ladyjenijay for this pattern.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

Click on her name. Then click new topics. Then scroll down to Turkish Sox. Then download it.


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

I think about now you are regretting offering this pattern. 
But I would also like a copy-they are beautiful!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes please. I would love the pattern.


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mari Olsdatter said:


> Click on her name. Then click "new topics". Then scroll down to "Turkish sox". Then download the pattern.


I tried this and didn't find the directions. How far back do I need to scroll to find it?

I found it through some other link. Don't ask me where cause I kept clicking of different links.
It is a download.


----------



## Drlouie (Mar 11, 2018)

I would like the pattern as well. Thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## Alexandra99 (Jan 17, 2019)

hvt60 said:


> I must be a slow study. Nothing happens when I click on her name. I have tried all sorts of ways to get to the pattern. Could you please post a link to the pattern? Thank you!


https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-593775-1.html


----------



## Drlouie (Mar 11, 2018)

THANK YOU for the link.


----------



## Joobs (Mar 10, 2019)

Stunning pattern. I would be most grateful if you could email the pattern to me. Thank you so much.


----------



## Joobs (Mar 10, 2019)

Stunning pattern. I would be most grateful if you could email the pattern to me. Thank you so much.


----------



## Alexandra99 (Jan 17, 2019)

Joobs said:


> Stunning pattern. I would be most grateful if you could email the pattern to me. Thank you so much.


Click on this link and download the pattern

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-593775-1.html


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you so much for taking the time to translate this pattern. It is a beautiful pattern..... Sandi


----------



## Joobs (Mar 10, 2019)

Got it! Thank you.


----------



## Kaybear (Dec 3, 2015)

I would love to have a copy of this pattern. They are very pretty and the style is so today. :sm24: Kaybear.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

There's the attached file, a download, at the bottom of the message you responded to.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I would love to have a copy of the pattern.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I would love to have a copy of the pattern.


----------



## Clackit (Jun 25, 2017)

Count me in, these are lovely. thank you so much. Do you need an email address?


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes Please! I would love to make these in a different color!


----------



## eileenmary (Sep 8, 2011)

yes please would love to receive this pattern, many thanks


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love these! I would like a copy too. Thank you!


----------



## laurel1026 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for offering the pattern. I would like to have one.


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello,

I messaged a request for the translated English Turkish slipper-socks pattern on March 8, 2019... 
Looking forward to receiving this!
...Thank you in advance!
:sm11:


----------



## Audlyn (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi I would love this pattern it's so very kind of you to offer the pattern


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I would love the pattern. Thanks!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes please I would love the pattern. [email protected]


----------



## Audlyn (Mar 9, 2019)

I would very much like a copy of the Turkish sox pattern in english


----------



## serenitysu69 (Mar 15, 2019)

A copy of the pattern would be much appreciated.


----------



## lizziebeth (Jul 29, 2011)

Please send pattern in English, thank you


----------



## marybrush (Dec 5, 2016)

Would love to have the pattern


----------



## marie claire (Mar 26, 2019)

i WOULD VERY MUCH APPRECIATE IF I COULD HAVE THE PATTERN. THANKING YOU


----------



## marie claire (Mar 26, 2019)

I would very much appreciate if I could have the pattern


----------



## shug (Jun 18, 2016)

would appreciate the pattern also.thanks Martha


----------



## shug (Jun 18, 2016)

would appreciate the pattern also.thanks Martha


----------



## shawaneemom (Feb 25, 2011)

I would love the sock pattern. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Boombever41 (Mar 9, 2019)

Will you be so kind and send me the pattern of these Turkish socks?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ladyjenijay (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi there

I don't speak Turkish.Â 

Google is a good translator. And the design lady's tutorial video is great.Â 

I managed to slow the video to quarter speed.Â 

I watched, I scribbled then knitted, took pictures and then typed it out and added the photos.

I was able to get permission from the pattern owner to let you ladies on Knitting Paradise have my transcribed copy.

I look forward to seeing your work.

My WhatsApp is +27728273301. Or [email protected]

If you spot any errors or are not clear on some of my instructions please let me know.

Yours in knitting

Jeni

PS. I am not allowed to ask money for my transcription but ask that you make a donation to any charity that sees to old people's needs

Â


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> Hi, Jeni
> 
> and thanks for translating the Turkish slipper/sox pattern. I would love a copy. Please send to:
> 
> ...


I came upon an email quite by accident, begging me for a pattern, which made no sense to me so someone who asked for the same pattern that I did needs to identify and find the correct provider.


----------



## Boombever41 (Mar 9, 2019)

I really would love to have this pattern. Would you be so kind and send me the English translation? Thanks in advance.
Josephine


----------



## ladyjenijay (Jan 14, 2019)

Enjoy


----------



## slpstitch17 (Oct 2, 2019)

Please send me the slipper pattern. If you have the other pattern for the green booties that's a tutorial on youtube, please send as well. Thanks so much!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

slpstitch17 said:


> Please send me the slipper pattern. If you have the other pattern for the green booties that's a tutorial on youtube, please send as well. Thanks so much!


Go to Page 1, click on OP 's name and scroll down to Turkish Slippers and you can download the pattern!


----------



## Boombever41 (Mar 9, 2019)

You send me the English translation of the Turkish soxx. Normally I don't have problems to read or speak English. Now I have a problem. I have never read an English pattern. So I really didn't understand what I was reading. In addittion there were a lot of abbreviations.
My question is: Could you, or someone else, translate this pattern for me in Dutch. I would be very thankful as I want to knit this for an elderly lady, who has always been a great support for me.
I wait patiently, but the winter will come soon.
My kind regards 
Josephine (Boombever41)


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Boombever41 said:


> You send me the English translation of the Turkish soxx. Normally I don't have problems to read or speak English. Now I have a problem. I have never read an English pattern. So I really didn't understand what I was reading. In addittion there were a lot of abbreviations.
> My question is: Could you, or someone else, translate this pattern for me in Dutch. I would be very thankful as I want to knit this for an elderly lady, who has always been a great support for me.
> I wait patiently, but the winter will come soon.
> My kind regards
> Josephine (Boombever41)


Sorry Josephine but I can't translate in Dutch. Hope you can find someone to help you. Ask on the open forum and someone will help you.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I would really appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

I've just got in on this thread, I would love a translated pattern for these slippers if you are still sending them out. It's so frustrating when you see a great pattern and you can't understand it. I would be most grateful, thank you in advance. Phyllis.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Phyllis Wright said:


> I've just got in on this thread, I would love a translated pattern for these slippers if you are still sending them out. It's so frustrating when you see a great pattern and you can't understand it. I would be most grateful, thank you in advance. Phyllis.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

One more from the peanut gallery. Those are so adorable. I can think of people I would make them for. Please, when you are sending out the pattern, include me in your list.

Thank you for this kindness.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I too would like this pattern. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes I would definitely love a copy - [email protected]


----------



## Bay7344 (May 28, 2012)

Would appreciate the English pattern...Thanks so much


----------



## ladyjenijay (Jan 14, 2019)

My pleasure
Drop me an email to [email protected] 
It's a pleasure 
Kind regards 
Jeni


----------



## shawaneemom (Feb 25, 2011)

I would love to have a copy of this sock. my email is [email protected] I have not been active lately because for some reason, my messages stopped coming in. I am so happy to Knitting Paradise back. Thank you. Barbara


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I would also love to have a copy of this pattern. Please PM it to me. Thank you.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

I also would love a copy Please PM it to me Thank you


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you I just noticed you put it for a download Very nice of you and the designer


----------



## Grandma-I-am (Apr 28, 2014)

ladyjenijay said:


> Morning all
> The illustrated English transcription of Orgu Hayatims pattern is available.
> She has given me permission to distribute to whoever would like one.
> I have sent off to those who have messaged or emailed me.
> ...


Please may I have a copy of this pattern? Thank you for your work making this available to us.....Grandma-I-am


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

ladyjenijay said:


> Morning all
> The illustrated English transcription of Orgu Hayatims pattern is available.
> She has given me permission to distribute to whoever would like one.
> I have sent off to those who have messaged or emailed me.
> ...


Could I please have a copy of the pattern - just when you can.
Many thx


----------



## shawaneemom (Feb 25, 2011)

I would love a copy. Do you need my email address


----------

